# Got a Kindle?



## Vladd67 (Oct 21, 2009)

Got a Kindle? Happy with it?
Barnes & Noble Unveils Kindle-Killing, Dual-Screen ‘Nook’ E-Reader (Updated) | Gadget Lab | Wired.com


----------



## Vladd67 (Oct 21, 2009)

New e-reader to carve out Android 'nook'? | Technology | guardian.co.uk
This too


----------



## Ursa major (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm not sure about the book lending, but it's good** to have another, open*** reader.







** - Well, _relatively_ good, given the following.

*** - More open than the Kindle.


----------



## Parson (Oct 21, 2009)

I think the book lending sounds like a capital idea. If the loaning party has no access for the 2 weeks it is on loan, and the party receiving the loan can access it only for two weeks it is just like a "normal" book. Of course there may be electronic cheats, but there are also scanners so not much changes.


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Oct 21, 2009)

nookereader - is this only for bodice rippers then


----------

